# Puppies are funny



## Indica (Sep 23, 2008)

Many ages of Indi - just some randoms. 










































































MORE Indi/Tyce pics that are pretty funny.









Hope you got insurance! lol









Chokin dat biotch!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that is one cute baby


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

WOW the white and brown pitbull has different color eyes! nice! haha cute puppy too


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

ahhha cute... she is so sexy that indi  i like thelas one when he is "chokin a bitch" lmao


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

A bunch of cuties


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Indica is so pretty..she was such a cutie...this is making me want to dig out little puppy pictures of the girls! I love the one where she is all wet and in the towel!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I love the pic in the towel! Such a cutie


----------

